# Been a while (pics)



## HazyRep (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I got really really busy towards the end of the semester. But, here's some new pictures of my baby! I think I'll call him Togera :3 (hopefully it's a boy) He's grown so much!


When I first got him:





About a month ago:





From about a week ago:


----------



## Taydeon (Jun 19, 2008)

nice lookin tegu..... i wish jaws was that small


----------



## Nero (Jun 19, 2008)

they are so cute when they are that little. Is that a columbian?


----------



## angelrose (Jun 19, 2008)

b e a u t i f u l.


----------



## dorton (Jun 19, 2008)

Nero said:


> they are so cute when they are that little. Is that a columbian?


Its an argentine, and a beautiful one at that.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, def. a _T. merianae._ Love that window sill pic with the light coming through.


----------



## HazyRep (Jun 23, 2008)

He likes to sit on the window seal on occassion, but prefers to slip off my bed to walk between the bed and the wall :/ Also likes to tunnel under my bedsheets XD

My friends are saying that I should call him Shovel or Spade.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2008)

He is looking good, and showing some real nice colors.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 23, 2008)

really nice gu


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2008)

nice pics, very pretty.


----------

